

Ask HN: Startup jobs for this fall/winter? - dariot

Hi there,<p>I know it sounds unusual but I could start working from this September/October; are there any startups looking for engineeers (even for an internship) from that period?<p>Both U.S. and Europe-based startups are very welcome(I'm from Europe).<p>I've graduated last October and I'm currently doing web app development (will send resume by email to anyone interested).
======
amorphid
Hi! I might need an intern in fall. Contact info is in my profile.

